# Marketing furniture?



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok, I have a few extra pieces made from spair parts left over from commisioned customers. I am trying to figure out however, how to get those pieces out into the market, and sold. Most of the local furniture stores are selling distressed furniture, which, well mine is definately not. I would rather make a good looking piece and let it get distressed for the next couple hundred years or so….

My question is this, does anyone have any success in the furniture market, and without giving away trade secrets, what works for you? I am gathering that my pieces my be way too expensive for craigslist, and not too sure about etsy.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Haven't done it, but gaining an ally in an interior decorator/interior design firm seems like a good means of finding prospective customers.


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

Etsy can be a good avenue, it is certainly worth the try. Talking to decorators and designers is a good choice as well, probably better than etsy. Biggest problem is marketing "custom" pieces to a general market. As you know, your pieces are more expensive than production pieces plus they likely have a narrower appeal than production pieces.

I have a few "leftovers" in my shop office and, while certainly for sale, use them as samples for potential clients.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

I am mostly trying to figure out how to fill my down times, so that I keep making money, I have a lil lul at the moment, and I'd rather make something and sell it than that time be totally wasted.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

If you just want something to earn cash for downtime I'd not suggest custom furniture. It's one of the harder markets to sell to effectively and I'm not sure that attempting to do it on the side is going to result in many good sales. Searching for a small product line you could make might be better.

The best furniture makers I've met seem to enter competitions and juried exhibitions and a few work with galleries. It's a significant commitment in time to do any of those.

An alternative to making and selling things during downtime is to overhaul your marketing for your primary source of income. Whenever I get the opportunity, I try to search for new prospects and upgrade the website.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

Ah but custom furniture is part of my primary, as well as cabinets and trimwork  Just trying to figure a way to keep my main focus going all the time, and no I am no sam maloof, nor thos moser, but…. I don't really want hundreds of employees at this time at least…. not til a different political climate exists maybe, too complicated to have employees right now.


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

See if there are any design galleries in your area. Sometimes designers will form a group or perhaps flooring and tile folks will have a design showroom. These are good places to put custom pieces with a high traffic volume.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

As for "distressed" furniture, the proper way to make anything seem like an antique is to pass it down through several generations, until it is 100 or so years old. And be sure to let the kids play with it and on it. Anything else just looks fake, because it is.

Can't help wondering if particle board furniture will ever make it to antique status. I'm guessing it will have disintegrated before then.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Ah, my mistake. My assumption was that with a name like yours, you'd be running a standard cabinet shop and most of those businesses don't do furniture at all.

My market is pretty niche so it's tough to translate what I do into the residential furniture market. I'm also in the process of testing a lot of internet stuff and haven't ironed anything down to specific that works the best so I'll wait to say anything about those experiments.


----------



## woodworkingprincipal (Jul 1, 2012)

Selling a ton of adirondack chairs on the FB sale sites in the area. We are in the suburbs of Memphis and there are 25 or 30 sites--Arlington Resale, Bartlett Resale, etc. It's free and thousands are members on various sites. Check it out in your area….....


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

TCC,

What type of custom furniture and cabinetry do you make and how do you market yourself, your company and your products now?

I did custom cabinetry and furniture for 28 years, so I may have a few ideas for you.

Do you have a web-site?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

In general, what you do probably won't sell on Craigslist. If it does, it's because you are taking a beating on the price. Hopefully you have some furniture shops that sell to your type of clientele that will let you display. Etsy requires potentially expensive shipping. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

word of mouth Huff, which unfortunately does not seem to be spreading quickly enough.


----------



## CTM2012 (Jun 24, 2012)

I have recently found myself in a similar situation. Found nothing helpful online, but I have been working on something that will hopefully be of some help. I am working on putting together a podcast with interviews from people who are selling their furniture/woodwork. I have a couple episodes currently up. Its new, and as such its still something i am working on to improve. None-the-less I think you will find some helpful information on how some people are selling there projects and how some are getting commissions. Anyways here it is www.craftsmansroad.com I would love to hear what you think, and what you would be interested in hearing in future episodes. Good luck, its a tough road selling your work. I wish you the best.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

If the stores are selling distressed furniture, try selling pre-distressed furniture or distress-it-yourself furniture. Discuss with the customer how this will be distressed in 50 - 100 years and then be around for another 50 - 100 years. This is why you don't have to distress your furniture as it will last that long to be naturally distressed.

As far as word of mouth marketing, you are putting all of your eggs into one basket. You need to have at least a couple of different advertising avenues for when one doesn't work, the other one does. The worst problem that can happen is that both are successful and you have to turn work away.

My suggestion is to set up or have someone set up a web site. It's easy and cheap. Set up a store on ETSY. You don't have to ship to every where, you can limit how far you will ship to. Remember that shipping costs are paid for by the customer. Also have business cards and always (not just when you are slow) be talking to everyone about what you do and hand out cards. I give out at least 10 business cards a week, most times more. They don't make any money for me sitting in my wallet or on the shelf. You never know when someone will buy from you. I have hasd people look me up from meeting me up to 2 years ago.

Create a different product line for the slow periods. This product line can be smaller and shippable. Work on these products when times are slow and they are on hand when you are busy. This is how I created one of my lines of product. Now i have gotten busy to where I have little if any down time, so now I have to create time to make those products as they continue to sell. What a problem of working extra for more sales!


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Tim,

Jim (Puzzleman) really gave you some good information. Business cards; professionally done, can be one of the best marketing tools you will ever invest in. And like Jim said, they do no good if they stay in our wallet or in the office. Hand them out like candy.

Web-site; Not so much to sell from, but it's the best way to get a portfolio of your work to a prospective customer.

Personal PR; get out and introduce yourself to people.

Craigs list; stay away from, not unless you just want to give your furniture and cabinets away.

I'll send you a PM later to talk a little more in depth.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

The way I look at online presence is that once you meet somebody in person and hand them a card, there's a strong chance they'll run a Google search for information on your business. If they find good stuff, it's positive reinforcement. If they find nothing, then they may stop looking for more information and forget about making a purchase.

Even better is if somebody happens to find you online, gets a good impression then stumbles upon you in person.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Good Point JAAune;

I also use my online presence when someone calls my shop. I'll always ask if they have visited my web-site and if they haven't, I invite them to take a look. It's a great way for them to see some of my work and find out more about myself and my Company before we actually meet.

The more professional you look and the more marketing presence you can acheive will always have a positive effect on your business.


----------

